# Brewzilla 35l Gen 4



## ozdevil (25/3/22)

Hey Guys and Gals

Just upgraded from the bz 35 3.1.1 to the new new Bz35l gen 4


----------



## beergee (25/3/22)

Fancy!!!


----------



## RRising (25/3/22)

Nice, pity they weren't available when i needed an upgrade because my Robobrew died.

What's the controller like? both KL's and Gash's videos don't show off the controller.


----------



## ozdevil (26/3/22)

RRising said:


> Nice, pity they weren't available when i needed an upgrade because my Robobrew died.
> 
> What's the controller like? both KL's and Gash's videos don't show off the controller.



the controller is not bad buttons are bit clunky but ok screen itself is good i'll take a pic later with the screen on


----------



## RRising (26/3/22)

ozdevil said:


> the controller is not bad buttons are bit clunky but ok screen itself is good i'll take a pic later with the screen on



Thanks, im just interested to see what it's like, like i said it was weird that KL never showed off the controller and its functionality in the vid they uploaded, Gash's vid was only an unboxing so he'll probably show it off once he's used and reviewed the unit.

It looks like a very nice piece of kit but i don't have the need for one.


----------



## ozdevil (26/3/22)

RRising said:


> Thanks, im just interested to see what it's like, like i said it was weird that KL never showed off the controller and its functionality in the vid they uploaded, Gash's vid was only an unboxing so he'll probably show it off once he's used and reviewed the unit.
> 
> It looks like a very nice piece of kit but i don't have the need for one.



i have had some minor issues and was going to put pics up which are being sorted out and once ironed out i will do photos of the unit.

me and gash was talking together when these went on sale , i beat him to the sale by seconds .
i got my unit thursday he recieved his friday


he spoke to me privately and said its the quickest unboxing vid he has done

reason : was having a night out with the kegland boys
as well as going away for a week or so from today


so yes gash will bring a better video when he is back


----------



## Jolls (27/3/22)

Gday @ozdevil 
I received mine on Friday as well and did my first brew this evening. For the life of me I couldn't figure the profile setting so did the job manually. I was brewing a batch based on the 1917 Reschs Dinner Ale recipe from Bronzed Brews. It called for a single infusion 70C for 70 minutes. I entered it into the profile and it said I couldn't enter a temperature over 65C. Have you had success using it?
Cheers n Beers
Jolls


----------



## Sleepy Weasel (28/3/22)

Jolls said:


> Gday @ozdevil
> I received mine on Friday as well and did my first brew this evening. For the life of me I couldn't figure the profile setting so did the job manually. I was brewing a batch based on the 1917 Reschs Dinner Ale recipe from Bronzed Brews. It called for a single infusion 70C for 70 minutes. I entered it into the profile and it said I couldn't enter a temperature over 65C. Have you had success using it?
> Cheers n Beers
> Jolls


DA? That's a blast from the past. It was my father's favourite drop, and I recall it fairly fondly. Given some of the other crap beers that was around at the time (KN, Toohey's drought [yes that spelling is deliberate]), it was very palatable.


----------



## Bourkie (28/3/22)

I have been waiting for the gen 4, so I can get into all grain. I am torn if I just get the 35l now, or wait for the 65l to be released.

I want to be able to brew big beers, but now with a much bigger malt pipe (and boil extenders) I'm not sure if it's worth the wait or not for 65l? Anyone with more experience than me got any suggestions?


----------



## Higgo (28/3/22)

Looking forward to the RAPT controller improvements, unit looks impressive vs. my v3
The v3 neoprene cover doesn't fit the v4 well, I believe a new version will be coming out. 
Would like to know the eta for the improved malt pipe they show in the videos


----------



## Cian Doyle (28/3/22)

Bourkie said:


> I have been waiting for the gen 4, so I can get into all grain. I am torn if I just get the 35l now, or wait for the 65l to be released.
> 
> I want to be able to brew big beers, but now with a much bigger malt pipe (and boil extenders) I'm not sure if it's worth the wait or not for 65l? Anyone with more experience than me got any suggestions?


I have heard there is a new microwave SVB coming out soon, that's the one I am waiting for. Precise temperature throughout the mash and trims the boil times. Can't say any more.


----------



## ozdevil (28/3/22)

Bourkie said:


> I have been waiting for the gen 4, so I can get into all grain. I am torn if I just get the 35l now, or wait for the 65l to be released.
> 
> I want to be able to brew big beers, but now with a much bigger malt pipe (and boil extenders) I'm not sure if it's worth the wait or not for 65l? Anyone with more experience than me got any suggestions?



11kg grain bill in this and you still can add the the extension pipe to the gen4

i have also been given the greenlight to purchase a gen4 65l 


they are alot better then the 3.1.1 far as they go you wont regret either the 35l or 65l


----------



## Jolls (28/3/22)

Sleepy Weasel said:


> DA? That's a blast from the past. It was my father's favourite drop, and I recall it fairly fondly. Given some of the other crap beers that was around at the time (KN, Toohey's drought [yes that spelling is deliberate]), it was very palatable.


 I'll let you know how it turns out. Tasted great out of the pot! 

I'm keen to develop a feel for waht the early brewers were making and thinking (well early in Oz that is) combined with soe of the newer stuff. Just kegged a Vanilla Milk Stout (new) and a 1931 Tooths White Horse Ale (old). Next brews are 1917 DA (obvously) and a Fanziskaner Heffe Weissbier clone.


----------



## Jolls (28/3/22)

I contacted Kegland about the profile issue I was having. Not really and issue as such - the profiling hasn't been finished yet so it is not functioning. They will let us know when they have finished the work and release it for use. Would have been ice to have included a short note to save us working it out the hard way.


----------



## duncbrewer (28/3/22)

Just wait for the Brewzilla 4.1 it'll be the business.


----------



## ozdevil (28/3/22)

Jolls said:


> I contacted Kegland about the profile issue I was having. Not really and issue as such - the profiling hasn't been finished yet so it is not functioning. They will let us know when they have finished the work and release it for use. Would have been ice to have included a short note to save us working it out the hard way.



mate , they did actually join the rapt users group on Facebook


----------



## Bourkie (28/3/22)

ozdevil said:


> 11kg grain bill in this and you still can add the the extension pipe to the gen4
> 
> i have also been given the greenlight to purchase a gen4 65l
> 
> ...


Awesome, thanks mate. Maybe I should just get the 35l, as I can't currently do double batches anyway.

Are there any suggested things I should also get?


----------



## ozdevil (28/3/22)

its ptretty well ready to go part from mash paddle and fermenters

providing you have pot or urn for sparging with


----------



## Jolls (28/3/22)

ozdevil said:


> mate , they did actually join the rapt users group on Facebook


Done - didn't know it existed!


----------



## Ballaratguy (29/3/22)

Cian Doyle said:


> I have heard there is a new microwave SVB coming out soon, that's the one I am waiting for. Precise temperature throughout the mash and trims the boil times. Can't say any more.


Hmmm that sounds interesting any more info? Supplier size etc?


----------



## Cian Doyle (5/4/22)

Ballaratguy said:


> Hmmm that sounds interesting any more info? Supplier size etc?


DM equipment China.


----------



## Bourkie (5/4/22)

So ordered a Gen 4 and it's due to get here this week. If anyone has any brilliant videos for the first all grain brew, please let me know.


----------



## duncbrewer (5/4/22)

Die Hard with a Vengeance should entertain you for the mash and boil!


----------

